# Champions of Fluff



## Bambi (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok as a relative noob I will admit I cant really comment here, however I was wondering just how much do you guys know and what makes you knowledgable above others? What is the most obscure (factual) detail you can tell me about 40K? Do you know the colour of Abbadon's socks, or perhaps the Emporer's mother's maiden name, or maybe you know how a dreadnought goes to the toilet; give me details, give me obscure facts and we shall see who knows what about the universe of 40K.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, heres a quick one off the top of my head. During the First Tyrannic War the tyranids invaded a garden planet called Prandium in the Ultamar system. It fell and was stripped bare by the bioships, oddly enough, prandium means "dinner" or "lunch" in latin! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Color Sergeant Jarran Kell, at the battle of the Tyrok Fields (which marked the first major engagement of the 13th Crusade, in which Creed led the Cadian 8th against the traitor Volscani, and for which he was ultimately promoted to Lord Castellan), skewered an enemy general with his banner pole while atop a burning Chimera.


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

Doctor Devam Outek was one of the lead scientists working for the Emperor on the Astartes project.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Abbadon's socks... are the inky black darkness of the void itself! That and they got quite well with the rest of his armor.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

The creature Samus Was killed by over 90 bolter rounds and then incinerated by a flamer.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Samus


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucious the Eternal has been killed over 100 times and has ovet 10,000 scars all over his body, and over 70% of which were self inflictedk:


----------



## Bambi (Nov 16, 2009)

woah you guys are truely fluff champions the only one i even knew vaguely was the one about Samus XD, cant wait to hear what else you guys know


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

A dreadnought was killed in the Istvaan assault because of a hairline crack along his Sarcaphogus. Also, The Council of Nikea only outlawed Sorcery by the legions, not psyker powers all together.


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

The dreadnought killed in the Istivaan assault was specifically killed because he overloaded his power cells, destroying himself and a fellow Marine in order to spare themselves the horror of the traitors virus bombardment and so they may die on their own terms instead of being slain by the traitors.

The hairline crack simply made him susceptible to the virus.


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

First contact between the Imperium and the Tyranid's occured on a planet that was home to an Adeptus Mechanicus exploratory base. The Hivefleet Behemoth decimated the planet.

The planet's name?

Tyran.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Dreadnaught you are talking about is Huron Fal of the Death Guard, the Life Eater did indeed kill him and although Skiddy is wrong that he killed himself (The other Marine you talk about is Captain Ullis Temeter of the Fourth Company) he is right that his Power Core did indeed overload, however it was due to the body of Huron Fal dying. The only other Dreadnaught that we know of that was present would be Ancient Raylnor of the Emperor's Children Legion. 

Some of my own 'secrets'  -

The _Terminus Est_, Command ship of Calas Typhon (Now more commonly known as Typhus) destroyed the Raven Guard Flagship, _Shadow of the Emperor_ 

Corax, Primarch of the Raven Guard and Warmaster Horus came to blows Pre-Heresy after Horus claimed his Legion were doing that of which he was using the Raven Guard for, resulting in the Primarch removing his Legion from the command of Horus. 

There are three Ultramarine Battlebarges, _Octavius, Caeser and Severin_ and five Dark Angel ones, _Angel of Retribution, Unrelenting Fury, Ultimate Vengeance, Undying Faith, Vinco Redemptor _.

Chaplain Charmosian was a Emperor's Children Chaplain fighting for the Traitors until the then loyal Lucius the Eternal killed him, possibly making him the only surviving Traitor Chaplain bar those within the Word Bearer's alive at the time.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Corax, Loyalist Primarch of the Raven Guards committed Heresy against the Emperor and the Imperium by tampering with his Legion's geneseed following the Drop Site Massacre of Isstvan V.

The Alpha Legion's battlecry "For the Emperor!" was long thought to be intended as a mockery, or to confuse and disorientate their enemies. Where as it might actually be an indicator of their true loyalty.

The Hidden Library of Tzeentch which is located at the heart of the Impossible Fortress, at the very centre of the Maze of Tzeentch contains every single scrap of knowledge, every thought of every creature across space and time and is where Tzeentch himself plots his infinite schemes.

It is a common misconception that Khorne Bezerkers are constantly raving madmen. When actually between fights, wars and blood-orgies they are relatively calm (ish!).

Kairos, the Oracle of Tzeentch knows the entire future, and knows the answer to every question. However, he also has to endure the resulting insanity that such knowledge brings.

Malcador the Sigillite should rightly be called Malcador 'The Hero', as proclaimed by the Emperor.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Mortarion's eyes were amber-coloured.

The Night Haunter owned a tarot deck.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I would like to offer the idea that snippets from the Horus Heresy books aren't exactly the mark of a "Champion of Fluff" - after all, anybody with their hands on one of those fairly recent, quite popular books could offer those pieces of information. I'm under the impression that we're looking for the rare, obscure tidbits here - and the common knowledge from the Horus Heresy does not, in my mind, fall into that category.


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

Erebus, first Chaplain of the Word Bearers, the one who successfully turned Horus, is now half-dead, Encased in the prison that is a Chaos Dreadnought. Though, in times of battle, he still believes he is fighting the Great Crusade against the EMperor.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

khornateemperor said:


> Erebus, first Chaplain of the Word Bearers, the one who successfully turned Horus


Remember though that Erebus was far from the only reason why Horus fell.



khornateemperor said:


> ...is now half-dead, Encased in the prison that is a Chaos Dreadnought. Though, in times of battle, he still believes he is fighting the Great Crusade against the Emperor.


Where did you get that information from? Erebus is featured in 'Dark Disciple' as a member of the Dark Council (Ruling body of the Word Bearers Legion/Sicarus - In Lorgar's name) and if my memory serves is not in a dreadnaught.

You may be confusing him with 'Warmonger' - who is a marine from the Great Crusade, who took part in the Siege of Emperor's Palace and who is an ex-Dark Apostle, and now entombed within a Dreadnought (he features throughout Dark Apostle and Dark Disciple).

Thats going by memory anyway


----------



## Truthteller (Sep 2, 2009)

Genestealers were not originally identified as part of the Tyranid biosphere. They were first located on a moon of YmGarl, well before the first contact with Tyranids, and feared because of their ability to breed with humans to create fearsome hybrids. 

The original background descriptions of the 40K universe including the Slann as a species that was still present in the galaxy and with which the Imperium had contact. The Slann were said to be few in number and their empire in decline. 

The concept that a race could use technology because of some in-built genetic programming rather than through intellectual research and progress is now applied to the Orks. However the idea originated with a race called the Jokaero - an orange-furred ape-like animal whose technology exceeded that of most other races but who seemed to have no motivation other than survival.

TT


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

THe Dark Angels Master of the Ravenwing, which is the Dark Angels 2nd Company, has the last Imperial Jetbike. The Ravenwing is an elite force all mounted or fast attack which hunts down the Fallen Dark Angels, which rebelled against the dark ANgels Primarch, Lion El'Johnson in the Horus Heresy, which was just after the Great Crusade in M31. 

Captain Darnath Lysander of the Imperial Fists was lost in the Warp for many years and given up for dead. He was particularly heroic but rejoined his battle brothers after escaping from the Iron Warriors fortress, Malodrax i think it was, and was subjected to intense mental probing for most of his first year on return. He was reinstated as Captain of the 1st Company and carries the _Fist of Dorn, _[/I] a thunder hammer. 

The Black Dragons Chapter were created in the 21st Founding alongside the Minotaurs, Flame Falcons, Sons of Antaeus and the Lamenters and have a malfunctioning Ossmodula Zygote, one of the 20 SM implants. They sharpen the protusions this organ gives them through their arms and heads and are organised into Draogn Claw squads. 

THe Saim-Hann vines have one thron for every enemy killed. THe Eldar created the Chaos God Slaanesh eons ago and are on the brink of extinction. They live on huge space bound ships called Wraithworlds and have several paths. The Eldar use jetbikes frequently. 

THe Necrons were once called the Necrontyr and had short and cancerous lives brought by their enormous sun. They had meager space faring vessels and were jealous of the Old Ones, who were like Gods and have much to do in the Necron and Fantasy backgrounds. The C'Tan were unleashed and worshipped by these beings, whom they gave a gift of eternal metal exoskeletons and almost immortal life. THe C'Tan eat and eat and eat. This is what they did, until they were forced to sleep by the lack of food. They meant to awake when the Galaxy was full once more. They awoke at the wrong time and are now in war. The Void Dragon is believed to be a C'Tan. The Void Dragon is a deity of the Adeptus Mechanicus. 

Chaos MArines were created when Warmaster Horus, one of the Twenty Primarchs, turned to Chaos. Eight legions of the Adeptus Astartes turned against the Emperor including the Emperors CHildren and Word Bearers. 

The Primarchs and Legions are: 

Dark Angels - Lion El'Johnson - Feral but cultivated by the inhabitants of *Caliban* he was the first found by the Emperor. 

Iron Hands - Ferrus Manus - Killed a wyrm with bare hands and his eyes became silver as did his hands. This made him very strong. Killed by Fulgrim. 

Rogal Dorn - Imperial Fists - Most devoted to Emperor. Rogal found him after his battle with Horus. 

Roboute Guilleman - Ultramarines - Adopted by the Battle King of Macragge and became Battle King himself after hi father died. 

Salamanders - Vulcan - Defended his village with a blacksmith's tools. KNelt to the Emperor after he found him worthy as he found life over pride. 

Jaghatai Khan - White Scars - Rebelled against the snobby lords of his world with lightning raids and became one of the greatest hit and run 

Sanguinus - Blood Angels - Had 2 great angel wings from his back.. When killed by Horus the psychic pain felt by Sanguinus echoed through his Blood Angels, who became subject to the Black Rage, rendering them psycotic. 

Corax - Raven Guard - Rebelled against slave lords of his moon-world Deliverance using guirilla warfare. During the Horus Heresy, his slow recruitment rate drove Corax to using forgotten techniques to speed up the recruits initiation. This created horrid behemoths. Becuse, presumably, of his guilt, Corax stayed in "Ravenspire" for a year and a day, and then dissapeared with the word "Nevermore". 

Fulgrim - Emperor's Children - OBsessed with perfection and became possessed by a daemon soon after his turn to Chaos. 

Angron - World Eaters - trapped with gladiators and refused to go with Emperor. The Emperor ported him against his will and Angron turned in the Horus HEresy. 

Lorgar - Word Bearers - The Word bEarers sought to convert worlds they had overcome and so their world-takoever rate was slow. The Emperor told them to get a move on. Unhappy, Lorgar did so but for Chaos, not for teh Emperor. The Word BEarers are the only Chaos Marines to still use Chaplains, now known as Dark Apostles. 

Alpha Legion - Alpharius/Omegon - The supposed twin primarch, Alpharius was discovered by Horus during a boarding expedition. 

Black Legion/Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus - Horus' Legion which turned with Horus. Originally known as the Luna Wolves, it changed to the Sons of Horus and finally Black Legion after the Horus Heresy. 

Space Wolves - Leman Russ - Barbaric and warlike, the Space Wolves were often viewed as barbarians by many fellow chapters. Recruited from the feral Fenris, the Space Wolves make use of giant wolves and rebel heavily against the order of the Codex Astartes. They are grand drinkers and feasters.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Isstvan V Massacre was a huge battle between the Salamanders, Iron Hands and Raven Guard versus Emperor's Children, World Eaters and Sons of Horus. The Iron Warriors and Word Bearers and other chapters joined the traitors and slaughtered the Iron Hands and Salamanders and Raven Guard. Ferrus Manus was killed in the battle, Corax + Vulcan escaped. 

The Orks reproduce by Spores and are even more barbaric than Space Wolves. They love War more than anything else and view it as good fun. 

Armageddon has had 3 wars. ONe against Chaos and two against Ork Warboss GHazgul (Sorry bout spellin). 

THe Iron Warriors have "Warsmiths" 

The first Company of the Salamanders with termie armour are caleld firedrakes

Highway to Hell was by ACDC

Space Wolf organisation goes Blood Claw, Grey Hunter then either Scout or Wolf Guard. From Wolf Guard it goes to Wolf Lord and then to Great Wolf. From Blood Claw you could go to Swiftclaw Bike Pack or Skyclaw Bike Pack. 

The Space Wolves had only 1 second founding chapter, which is no longer in operation. The Wolf Brothers. The Black Dragons are rumoured to be descended from the Salamanders. 

THe Minotaurs fought in the Badab War a.k.a the Badab Uprising against the Mantis Warriors, Lamenters and Astral Claws. The Astral Claws have since turned to chaos but the Mantis Warriors have been given a penance crusade as have the Lamenters. 

THe Deathwatch recruit from all chapters but mostly from those with good imperial ties and good xenos fighting rep. This includes Crimson Fists, Black Templars and Imperial Fists. 

Mephiston is one of the only Blood Angels to have overcome the Black Rage. One of three.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Space Marines cant be women but Sisters of Battle are almost the same. THey are part of the with Hunters army and the Fleur De Lis on their helmet is often a sign of honour. 

THe INferno pistol is an archaic and deadly weapon which is pretty much a smaller flamer. 

The Astral Knights lost 700 marines after an assault on the Necron Tombworld. With less than 300 marines left, the chapter was sanctioned out of action and replaced by the Sable Swords. 

Space Wolves have the canis Helix which enlarges their teeth and increases their body hair. 

Torias Telion has one no less than two dozen (24) Marksman's Honour awards. 

The Salamanders have discovered 3 of the nine sacred objects scattered by Vulcan to be found by his sons. Forgefather Vulcan He'Stan is the current hunter

Korsarro Khan is the current Master of the Hunt, the White Scars hunter who finds big enemies and takes em down. 

THe knowledge behind the Ork tech on Armageddon is attributed to the mekboy 'Orkimedes' who has yet to be found by assassins. 

The Celestial Lions are rumoured to have less than 100 members left in existence and no Apothecaries. 

Space Marines can stand about 8 feet tall and have a fused ribcage set and an extra lung and heart. They have two organs, one in their throat and one in their chest to create more organs for harvest by the chapter apothecaries to create more marines. 

In a Codex Chapter, the 10th company is the Scout Company. The Excorcists keep two additonal scout companies for a total of 12 as their rather unconventional recruitment techniques result in high death.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

And this is just what i've got from the top of my head...


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Haven't the salamanders found more than 3 relics? i thought they onyl had 3 left to find. Might be wrong, i dont have my SM Codex to hand.


Marneus Calgars middle name is Dave. And his lucky animal is a badger.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Ur probably right. As i say, this is off the top of my head. But, He'Stan has the cloak thing, and the relic blade and the flamer thing.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

@ Fluff Master - Firstly It would be better if you merged your 3 posts into one, rather than triple-posting. Secondly this thread is about little snippets of fluff which are not well known, most of the stuff you posted is well known and established.



Fluff Master said:


> They live on huge space bound ships called Wraithworlds


*Craftworlds. 



Fluff Master said:


> They awoke at the wrong time and are now in war.


?



Fluff Master said:


> The Void Dragon is believed to be a C'Tan. The Void Dragon is a deity of the Adeptus Mechanicus.


The Void Dragon _is_ a C'tan. However its not an established fact that the Void Dragon is the Machine God/Omnissiah of the AdMech, although heavily implied.



Fluff Master said:


> Eight legions of the Adeptus Astartes turned against the Emperor


*9 Legions.



Fluff Master said:


> Dark Angels - Lion El'Johnson - Feral but cultivated by the inhabitants of *Caliban* he was the first found by the Emperor.


He was not found First. Horus was discovered first. Given the evidence presented from the Horus Heresy series its actually highly likely that the Lion was one of the last Primarchs found.



Fluff Master said:


> Rogal Dorn - Imperial Fists - Most devoted to Emperor.


Debatable.



Fluff Master said:


> Rogal found him after his battle with Horus.


Found who?



Fluff Master said:


> During the Horus Heresy, his slow recruitment rate drove Corax to using forgotten techniques to speed up the recruits initiation.


It was due to his Legion getting massacred at Isstvan V, not due to his slow recruitment rate.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*-These are all official, even if they seem like I might have made them up-*

The maximum airspeed of a standard Landspeeder is 350 km/ph.

The Battle of Gyros-Flavian is famous for having the most Custodians present off Terra, without the Emperor, with 1000 taking part.

The Emperor teleported on to Horus' Battle Barge on the 55th day of the Siege of the Emperor's Palace.

The Saga of the Weregeld is the Space Wolf tale describing the horrific abominations created by Corax.

It was Cardinal Esau Gurney who called for the Damocles Gulf Crusade against the Tau Empire.

'Grave-Maker' and 'Death's Sled' are IG nicknames for the Eldar Scorpion Super-Heavy Grav Tank.

It was Corax's abominations that routed the Iron Warriors from the Jarelphi Palace when the rest of both Space Wolves and Raven Guard had failed.

The Slicing Orbs are a Warrior Aspect unique to Craftworld Zandros.

Sigismund, 1st Captain of the Imperial Fists and the first Emperor's Champion, defeated 24 Chaos Champions in single combat during the Seige of the Emperor's Palace.

The Avellorn Field Regiments were the only non-Cadian regiment recommended for the 'Ward of Cadia' during the Siege of Cadia.

p.s 
An Inferno Pistol is essentially a miniaturised Meltagun not Flamer.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I would like to offer the idea that snippets from the Horus Heresy books aren't exactly the mark of a "Champion of Fluff" - after all, anybody with their hands on one of those fairly recent, quite popular books could offer those pieces of information. I'm under the impression that we're looking for the rare, obscure tidbits here - and the common knowledge from the Horus Heresy does not, in my mind, fall into that category.


I second that thought.

1)The true servants of Khorne paint their right hand/gauntlet red.
2)The real name of the Adeptus Titanicus is: Adeptus Mechanicus Collegia Titanica.
3)There's an order which travel via temple-like spaceships carrying 1 or 2 Emperor Titans. Its task is bringing the Pax Imperia to isolated worlds.
4)The Crux Terminatus contains fragments of the Emperor's armour.
5)The Flesh Eater chapter has an elite assault unit called "The Jaws of Doom".
6)There's a drawing of an imperial vehicle, I don't remember if it's a rhino or a Predator, with "Death to False Metal" written in latin on it... It's also the motto of manowar (The heavy metal band).


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

Carnivore said:


> 4)The Crux Terminatus contains fragments of the Emperor's armour.


The Crux Terminatus given to the Terminator Captains contain shards made from the melted down armor that the Emperor offered after he was supported during the assault on Horus' flagship. Not all of the crosses have the shards, just the ones given to the TC's.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

skiddy said:


> The Crux Terminatus given to the Terminator Captains contain shards made from the melted down armor that the Emperor offered after he was supported during the assault on Horus' flagship. Not all of the crosses have the shards, just the ones given to the TC's.


true indeed. I remembered there was a limitation, but couldn't really remember it. (And I was too lazy too "cheat" and look into my books anyway). Thanks, pal.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

techwitch said:


> Abbadon's socks... are the inky black darkness of the void itself! That and they got quite well with the rest of his armor.


Abbadons socks were originally pink....however due to millenniums of sanitary neglect, they turned that color. Also i might add alot of holes and a very distinct "putrid" odor.uke:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

well i know a lot of old fluff, not the new one as i don't buy a lot of codexes/read Black Library books, but here is something i remember and only a few know:

The Lamenters were the most unlucky Space Marines ever created: they fought for Huron during the Badab Wars, were deafeated and condemned to a punitive crusade, and then totally whipped out by the tyranid hive-fleet Kraken.
I don't know if this is fluff, but...the Lamenters assault on Malvolion, an Imperial planet attacked by Tyranids, was only 39 minutes long...It only took 39 for the nids to kill a whole Company (and more than 9 millions of imperial guardsmen deployed on the planet).

Angron was the last traitor marine to leave Terra after the Siege of the Imperial Palace

Perturabo's (the Iron Warriors's Primarch) hammer, Forgebreaker, was forged by Fulgrim


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Dies Irae said:


> Perturabo's (the Iron Warriors's Primarch) hammer, Forgebreaker, was forged by Fulgrim


That would actually be the weapon of Ferrus Manus, Primarch of the *Iron Hands* legion.


----------



## PhilArma (Nov 19, 2009)

_Fabius Bile of the E.C. was originally a second captin _


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

When Ferrus Manus was killed, Fulgrim presented Forgebreaker to Horus, which Horus later gifted to Perturabo.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Y'know, that had entirely slipped my mind. Thanks for reminding me!

(I shall consider myself a step closer to Spawnhood, in the quest to become a Daemon Prince of Fluff. Of, the off-topicus of it!)


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, first of all i thought this was the Champions of Fluff, so i put in as much as i could know. Second, there are a couple of mistakes but they're mostly grammatical. Third, Horus didn't find Jonson! The Dark Angels are the I Legion. They were found by the Emperor first. Fourth, it is said in many published works that Dorn was the most devoted, but spose it is debateable. Fifth, the Wraithworld thing is my fault. Sixth, Corax's mutational marines was from both the massacre and slow recruitment. Seventh, what i wrote about the C'Tan waking at the wrong time is written in the Necrons codex. 

And once again, this is the Champions of Fluff. It's easy to know intricate things about one, but harder to accumulate knowledge about a wider subject. That's why topic test questions are normally broad like "describe five Space Marine Chapters" or "What are the names of the twenty primarchs, not including the two lost primarchs" And it's really only my first two posts which are common. And this is just off the top of my head with no codexes or other sites open, so yeah. And, plus, the DA were the 1st SM Legion found by the Emperor which you didn't know so you learnt something from my broader summary, didn't you? 

Yeah. Take that Child-of-the-Emperor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope the Lion wasn't found first, the Legion's numbers aren't indicative of when they were found but of in which order they were created. The Dark Angels were the first legion created but their Primarch was found much later.

It also says in many published works that Horus was the most devoted- go figure.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Fluff Master said:


> Well, first of all i thought this was the Champions of Fluff, so i put in as much as i could know. Second, there are a couple of mistakes but they're mostly grammatical.


To be perfectly honest, there are a great deal of grammatical mistakes, yes - but you are misquoting and arguing the greater number of Child's points on tangents that are completely unrelated.


Fluff Master said:


> Third, Horus didn't find Jonson! The Dark Angels are the I Legion. They were found by the Emperor first.


The Dark Angels were the I Legion, true - but that just means that they were made with the gene-seed of Primarch "Number One". The Primarchs were given those numbers long before they were even cast out into the void; they weren't found from number one to number twenty in that order. In the Horus Heresy book _False Gods_, it clearly states that the cryo-caskets of the Primarchs are labeled with their corresponding roman numerals.


Fluff Master said:


> Sixth, Corax's mutational marines was from both the massacre and slow recruitment.


All right, I'll give you the fact that the Raven Guard had a slow recruitment rate. However, the core cause of the desperate measures and questionable methods to which Corax sank was the utter annihilation of the vast majority of his Legion in the Istavaan Dropsite Massacres. You did not mention this in the slightest, and that is what Child was pointing out.


Fluff Master said:


> Seventh, what i wrote about the C'Tan waking at the wrong time is written in the Necrons codex.


Wait, what? What is this about C'tan waking up at the wrong time? You said that the Void Dragon might be a C'tan, and that the Void Dragon is found on mars. Child replied with a correction saying that the Void Dragon is most definitely a C'tan (he was the most dangerous and powerful C'tan in the War of the Heavens, disregarding the insane Outsider), and that it is only hinted that he is hidden on Mars. The time of their waking or not, and whether or not it would be the right time, was not the point at issue at any time.



Fluff Master said:


> And once again, this is the Champions of Fluff. It's easy to know intricate things about one, but harder to accumulate knowledge about a wider subject. That's why topic test questions are normally broad like "describe five Space Marine Chapters" or "What are the names of the twenty primarchs, not including the two lost primarchs" And it's really only my first two posts which are common. And this is just off the top of my head with no codexes or other sites open, so yeah. And, plus, the DA were the 1st SM Legion found by the Emperor which you didn't know so you learnt something from my broader summary, didn't you?
> 
> Yeah. Take that Child-of-the-Emperor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...

...

...

Seriously? You will sink to that low and petty of behavior? (Sixty-four exclamation marks?)

Oh, and while you're busy talking about how intricate knowledge about one thing is less important than a thinner knowledge over a broad variety of subjects, there are also people who try to have *an intricate knowledge of a broad variety of subjects*. The Renaissance Man is the embodiment of that concept - a well-rounded, all-around proficient and effective character. Leonardo da Vinci, by way of example.

That sort of test question is not uncommon, it is true - but by the same coin, so are test questions that ask for specific explanations of the causes and the minutiae of certain issues. Also, knowing the "intricacies" of a subject is the best way to "describe X number of Y things". (You would be hard-pressed to find a 40k fan who doesn't know a decent amount about at least five Chapters, too)

Oh, and by the way - the Dark Angels were certainly not the first Legion to be found by the Emperor. The Emperor already had the Legions - he needed the Primarchs to lead them. Lion El'Jonson was certainly "Primarch I", but we don't know in what order he was found for certain. I doubt that Child-of-the-Emperor learned too much in that regard.

Also, I did not check any codexes or sites over the course of writing this reply. I *severely* doubt that Child-of-the-Emperor did for his reply, either.

Finally, I would like to apologize. I have been unrelentingly harsh and scathing in this post. I tried not to overstep the bounds of decency and common conversation, but...I fear that I might have failed, to some degree.

Please, remember that we're not here to score talking points, but to spread what we know of the hobby. Don't try to make this devolve into a flame war through petty name-calling and childish repartee. I shall certainly attempt not to as well.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Perturabo's Forgebreaker cant be the same weapon as Fulgrim's as Horus gifted Perturabo with the hammer before the Heresy began, not after the Istavaan massacre.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Me Petty? You counted the exclamation marks!


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

But I see your point. I may have, um, how should i put this...read the post wrongly? I assumed this was like a healthy competition. Sorry if I overstepped. But I refuse to back down on the Dark Angels thing. I probably won't listen to your arguments. THat's just my mindset. 

P.S: Ut's not my fault this is two posts.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Eldar use to only be pirates in the fluff, not an actual army.

Imperial Guard regiments that fought Chaos in the old fluff were actually exterminated. The excuse being any human exposed to Chaos (not just corrupted) couldn't live.

The Emperor is actually 12 Shamans massed into one guy.

He use to have children (can't remember what they were called though).

Orks are fungus that grows out of the ground as mushrooms and the ork is actually underneath in a cocoon state.

I read somewhere and this may have been a REALLY long time ago, but Imperial Assassins are actually trained on Assassin worlds. Sort of like a Survivor thing, only to the death and whomever is left standing becomes an Assassin.

I don't know if this is in the current codex but Lion El Johnson is actually in stasis in the center of The Rock.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Fluff Master said:


> Second, there are a couple of mistakes but they're mostly grammatical.


Just as much as there were fluff mistakes probably :grin:



Fluff Master said:


> Third, Horus didn't find Jonson! The Dark Angels are the I Legion. They were found by the Emperor first.


Firstly I never said the Lion was found by Horus, because he wasn't. Secondly the Lion was NOT discovered first, Horus was discovered first. The Dark Angels and Jonson were the First Legion/First Primarch respectively - this means they were created first in the Geno Labs, but were not discovered first, read any bit of background and it will tell you this, the HH series will be a good start for you.



Fluff Master said:


> Corax's mutational marines was from both the massacre and slow recruitment.


There is no evidence to suggest that the Raven Guard has a 'slower recruitment pattern' compared to any other legion, he created the abominations because the majority of his legion was massacred on Isstvan V.



Fluff Master said:


> Seventh, what i wrote about the C'Tan waking at the wrong time is written in the Necrons codex.


It is? Quote please. (Dont have my version on me atm)



Fluff Master said:


> And, plus, the DA were the 1st SM Legion found by the Emperor which you didn't know so you learnt something from my broader summary, didn't you?
> 
> Yeah. Take that Child-of-the-Emperor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You've just made yourself look like a right fool....!



Fluff Master said:


> But I see your point. I may have, um, how should i put this...read the post wrongly? I assumed this was like a healthy competition. Sorry if I overstepped. But I refuse to back down on the Dark Angels thing. I probably won't listen to your arguments. THat's just my mindset.
> 
> P.S: Ut's not my fault this is two posts.


Fluffmaster eh...? Hmm maybe you should change your name :grin: (of course I mean no offense!)

The Dark Angels were not discovered first. Read Descent of Angels and Fallen Angels... both books part of the Horus Heresy series which prove this. You may also like to read the Space Marine and Chaos Space Marines codices, it also states that Horus was found first.

Everyone posting here has stated your wrong, why do you cling to your falsehoods?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It doesn't particularly matter if you back down or not on the Dark Angel/Lion matter, because your wrong. In the Sons of Horus/Luna Wolves Index Astartes article it states that Horus and the Emperor fought together for 30 years before the Emperor was alerted to the presence of the 2nd Primarch (no idea which Primarch this is though, it's never stated).


----------



## Bambi (Nov 16, 2009)

Have I caused trouble by opening this thread? :cray: I'm sorry if I had I just wanted to try and learn some cool stuff about the 40K universe.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Have I caused trouble by opening this thread? :cray: I'm sorry if I had i just wanted to try and lern some cool stuff about the 40K universe.


No of course you havn't  Its just the inability of some to read established fluff!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

To make you feel better here is another bit of fluff for you 

The 5 main Imperial Navy bases (1 in each Segmentum) are:

Mars, Bakka, Kar-Duniash, Cypra Mundi, Hydraphur.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 16, 2009)

k: Thanks guys n keep posting I'm learning loads of awesome, now I can at least not seem like some ditsy girl who know sweet FA at the local GW. The guys there can be so damn patronizing... anyways thank you very much :victory: you guys are filled with win.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

The Ultramarines chapter currently has 3 Acolytum in their librarium


----------



## Bambi (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome! ...What are the 3 Acolytum? :blush:


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

_There was a time when Orks could field imperial guardsmen passing themselves for mercenaries.

_Imperial Guard could field Rhinos in the first Ed.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm sure i've read somewhere that Forgebreaker was gifted to Purturabo by Horus during the Heresy.

it was made by Fulgrim and given to Ferrus manus, who was then killed on Isstvan (?). Fulgrim retrieved it and gave the hammer to Horus. Who gave it to Purturabo. i think Horus also bound a daemon to it as well but i might be makign that up.


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Forgebreaker

Points to Praxiss on that one 

Good memory!


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

There was also a time that a Commissar could take a bike and a Bloodthirster could take a Lascannon.

More fluff stuff though -

The Guardians of the Black Library are considered the most dangerous beings in the known galaxy.

The Custodians of the emperor are the greatest warriors the Imperium have to offer.

There use to be a Genestealer cult led by a Magus. Humans were converted into Genestealers.

As far as human communication has gone it has always picked up the ramblings of Orks, making Orks the most far spread race in the 40K universe.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

VanitusMalus said:


> He use to have children (can't remember what they were called though).


The illuminati

EDIT: On second thought, they are the _Sensei_ but they aren't official fluff anymore. They were psychic blanks. Do they still exist in Inquisitor? I have a vague memory of someone telling me about Inquisitors searching for them as well as the Illumati.

The Illuminati are humans who have been possessed by deamons and have pushed them out through mental willpower. I think they are allowed to visit the Black Library.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Fangio said:


> The illuminati
> 
> EDIT: On second thought, they are the _Sensei_ but they aren't official fluff anymore. They were psychic blanks. Do they still exist in Inquisitor? I have a vague memory of someone telling me about Inquisitors searching for them as well as the Illumati.
> 
> The Illuminati are humans who have been possessed by deamons and have pushed them out through mental willpower. I think they are allowed to visit the Black Library.


The Sensei is correct. For a while, fluff stated that the bodies of the Sensei were a key component in psycannon bolts.

As far as I know, they haven't been mentioned in recent years. Nothing, however, has been published ret-conning their existence.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> The Sensei is correct. For a while, fluff stated that the bodies of the Sensei were a key component in psycannon bolts.
> 
> As far as I know, they haven't been mentioned in recent years. Nothing, however, has been published ret-conning their existence.


In fact, the Grey Sensei are the Emperor's children (no comment), but the Illuminati is essentially composed of people who purged themselves of daemonic possession... If I remmeber well. It's also believed (or was believed) that if the Grey Sensei were to be sacrificed to the Emperor, he would be brought back to full health.

I didn't know the _psycannon_ bolts part though :shok:

Hey, another one just came at me while watching "Iron Man" (don't ask):
_ How about the _Legio Cybernetica_ which used to field robots for the _Imperium_?
_ How about the time were _dreadnoughts_, well orkish and imperial ones anyway, were piloted? There's even a short story where an _Imperial Guard_ or a _Space-Marine_ sarge teach his scouts or young trainees how to neutralize one by just knocking on the top and waiting for the orkish or gretchin pilot to open to see hat's the matter. Then, the sarge lopped a grenade in the cockpit and quickly retreated.
I just love that story...
_ Snotlings are taught to jump into any hole they see, so they don't chafe at been used in one of the the _orks_ strange weapons which teleport 'em into anything or anyone (you even got a table, where one of the results gives you a terrified _snotling_ appearing into a _terminator armour_ - I kind of remember - and renders it _out of control_ because it shat on the Marine face)... But it's a very old memory and I could be wrong.
_ If I remember well, a World Eater captain saluted Ulrik the Slayer (of the Space Wolves) after seeing him cut down many World Eaters in melee. It was in the Space Wolves codex for the 2nd Ed. 40k. I just love that anecdote.


----------



## Supremehydra (Nov 20, 2009)

Orks evolved from a type of plant! 

oh, and orks breed through the formation of spores.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Supremehydra said:


> Orks evolved from a type of plant!


Well thats not entirely correct.

Orks are a mixture of Fungus and Animal, in perfect harmony. The fungus enables the Ork's body to negate the use of complex internal organs, the immune system and the reproductive anatomy, which greatly improves their survivability. The animal side is represented by the need for a primitive pack-based growth pattern. 

The Orks, as a race were engineered and created by the Old Ones as the Krork, a warrior race, in a last ditch effort to fight off the Necrons/C'tan. But with the destruction of the Old Ones at the hands of the Enslaver Plague, the Orks became uncontrolled and began spreading like a disease on the galaxy.

The Orks were created as a complete and fully evolved Warrior Caste. They didn't even need to learn, for their needed knowledge was innate, for example Mekboyz do not need to learn how to build/repair things they have the knowledge as they are born. This arguably made them the perfect warriors, for that is solely what they live for - they generate a readily built society automatically, so they have fierce combat ready warriors as soon as they are grown. Each Ork is connected to each other by the 'Waaagh!' - a psychic field which dominates their behaviour and relationships. This psychic field enables each Ork to recognise who is 'bigga' and therefore is 'da boss', it also is the driving force behind the mass system wide invasions (also known as 'Waaaghs!').


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Horus wore a pink tong at the time of his death.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh also nothing the Orks make actually work. The psychic field they generate is what operates their armoury. So if a human were to pick up a slugga it wouldn't work at all. Now that's old fluff


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

The Imperial Guard have tanks that make baneblades look small, called leviathans, restricted to Epic scale gaming, I believe they were based on the squat collosus (I may have that wrong, its been nearly 2 decades...)


Not all orks have the same level of technology inate to them, some lack technology, feral orks, giving us the boarboy'z and other non technology equipped orks.


At one time the fiction had it that the original orkoid species were the ancestors of the snotlings, called the brainboyz, these became super inteligent by eating a certain kind of fungus only available on the ork homeworld, they then genetically engineered all other orkoid forms to be their slaves, the orks rebelled, tried to grow brains by eating fungus themselves destroying the entire supply, with the fungus extinct the brainboyz devolved into the snotlings of today.


A few which are old but may still be known. Deathwing Company havent always been terminators only, at one time you could have deathwing in power armour.

Dark Angels at one time were often painted in black this was later changed to green and the black given as either pre-heresey or pre-primarch colours.

Many of the big names from GW have given their voices to characters from the dark angels chapter, their voices being digitized for the space hulk PC game, which also included Dark Angels Terminators in Green armour as well as the more standard deathwing colours.

Going back a LONG way I seem to remember Leman Russ being just a space wolf hero rather than the primarch ( I may be way off base there its a LONG time ago) 

Dreadnoughts at one time werent tombs for near dead space marines, but vehicles pilotted by regular living marines, who could eject from an amniotic tank inside if the dread became to damaged.

The "stealers Kiss" was the main method of reproduction for Genestealers at one point - largelly before they became tyranids. Seemed to be based around the "alien" films. The genestealer would palce the "host" in a trance and then stick an ovipositor down their throat implanting a future genestealer hybrid. Just one genestealer could start the corruption of an entire world. Once the person had been kissed them and all future hybrids would be under the mind control of the original genestealer. There was no hive mind to worry about, the stealers were fully autonomous.

Not really fluff, but old stuff. Brian May of Queen played guitar on several tracks with 40k inspired lyrics, for a GW owned record label.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Not fluff but cool to know back in 1st edition you could actually buy soundtracks for the game. It was on the front page of green order form in the U.S.

Harlequins use to be one of the most powerful races in the game. The were expensive (running an army of 2,000pts typically only included like 12 models). The Solitaire was so powerful that in second edition he could kill entire units in a single HtoH combat (no matter the size).

There use to be a Harlequin Avatar (the model was normal a size unlike the Avatar of Khaine) who was the embodiment of the Laughing God.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Awesome! ...What are the 3 Acolytum? :blush:


Acolytum are basically potential psykers the Librarians are considering making into other librarians.


----------

